

Sign up to receive an email when a movie is released - ConceitedCode
http://eepurl.com/uxaBD

======
ConceitedCode
One of the most requested features for my side project, Movie Cron, was an
email list to get notified when a major movie is released without having to
set each notification. This is a sign up form to get added to that list while
I work on a sign up form that is integrated with the site.

